# can you hire a car on a UK license and employment visa?



## Maria1204 (Aug 16, 2015)

I have just got a new job so have a employment visa while they apply for my residence visa can I still hire a car on my uk license? I have seen a similar question but answers are not clear, thanks


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I have been put in the same situation. Most big car rental companies will refuse. It will only take a week and then you can issue an Emirati license.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

As A.A says, the two are incompatible.

Once you have residency, you MUST have a UAE driving licence to drive any vehicle here, be it rental, private or owned by you. This ensures those who are resident, are capable of meeting the standards of UAE driving rules (laughable as that sounds).

If you are a Brit, you can get your UK licence sorted in a few hours at the RTA place next to Noor bank station on SZR. A couple of forms, an eye test in the building from their in-house optician and you'll walk out the building with it.

I had the same problem when I first came here - hire car arrived at apartment, asked to see passport and saw the Residency page, he said that the UAE licence was needed. He came back in the afternoon that day once i had the licence and all was well.


----------



## Lloyd Christmas (Jul 7, 2015)

As per above. You need a UAE license if you have a UAE residence visa other wise it's illegal. I had the same issue when I arrived last month. I just had to use taxis until my Emirates ID came in. I also did the eye test when I had some free time (2 opticians in Marina Mall- 150AED). The day my Emirates ID was in hand I simply popped to the RTA, walked out 10 mins later with a UAE license.


----------



## Maria1204 (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks for the replies really appreciate it


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

I have to say, it's such a silly process.

I've been in Dubai for 3 weeks. I have my residents visa now (full), but am still waiting for the delivery of my Emirates ID and I can't drive! You could turn up here tomorrow as a holiday maker and tourist and acquire a car immediately... but I've been here for 3 weeks and need to find a way to work every day at 6.30am but am not permitted to drive?

I was told by a number of people that I could turn up to the RTA office with the receipt / application sheet for the Emirates ID, to show that it is in process... but, when I arrived at the RTA at Dubai Municipality Office, they would not do it and required the original Emirates ID


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

*Optician at MOE - 100 AED*

Quick tip: the optician across from Carrefour in Mall of the Emirates only charges 100 AED for the eye test for the driver's licence. They are directly across, at the end near to Centre point.

I don't remember the name, but not hard to find. We just sent someone there a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Rent a car for a month with a visit visa when you first arrive, give the car rental company your new visa/license copies when you get them.

Sorted.


----------



## jhmaeng (Mar 16, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Rent a car for a month with a visit visa when you first arrive, give the car rental company your new visa/license copies when you get them.
> 
> Sorted.


The problem is, if you already have a work permit before you enter, your passport stamp upon first arrival indicates this and the rental companies will not rent you a car until you have your UAE driving license.

It does not matter that it is physically impossible to obtain the UAE driving license for around 1-2 weeks following entry. They said if your entry stamp is not a tourist, you cannot drive with your home license.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

And as soon as you have UAE Residency, your UK driving licence is no longer valid. Your insurance therefore is null and void and one bump and you're stuck.

I wouldn't be surprised if your Residency flags up your change of driving status to the RTA and as soon as you go under a Salik sensor, your fine will be printed and emailed to you 

To the OP - don't drive without insurance - the rest of us don't want to be victim to you taking a chance.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I might add, getting a license its a ball ache, but not end of the world. I find with UAE if you have the correct documents in place it quickens things up. Get the translation first, and have a copy of everything you could possibly need.


----------



## jhmaeng (Mar 16, 2015)

iggles said:


> I might add, getting a license its a ball ache, but not end of the world. I find with UAE if you have the correct documents in place it quickens things up. Get the translation first, and have a copy of everything you could possibly need.


Things might be different in AD, but mine took all of 15 minutes at the AD Police once I obtained the translations - it didn't even qualify as a ballache!


----------

